# Are there any free simulation programs?



## MillburyAuditorium (Sep 16, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I was wondering if there were any free, or trial versions to download of nay of those lighting simulation programs where you can make a show or cue and then put it on a floppy disc or a flash drive and load it onto your board.

Sorry I cant think of the correct name for these programs,

Thanks!
Would love to fool around with one of these programs.


----------



## LightingPenguin (Sep 16, 2009)

MillburyAuditorium said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I was wondering if there were any free, or trial versions to download of nay of those lighting simulation programs where you can make a show or cue and then put it on a floppy disc or a flash drive and load it onto your board.
> 
> ...




Almost every manufacturer produces offline editors for their boards, so simply go and find the product page for your board and it should be on that page.

Can you tell us what board you have?


----------



## Clifford (Sep 16, 2009)

To add, any Offline Editor, which is what you're looking for, will be free, it's the nature of the beast. Find the download page for your board and find the Offline Editor, then enjoy the benefits of remote show creation.


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 16, 2009)

I think maybe he's thinking about WYSIWIG. IF yes the answer is no... and you don't exactly understand how the software works. Wig is expensive and even when you get a free version with buying a new console you have to pay for extra features. As far as I know they don't have a free version for students but I might be wrong.


----------



## zuixro (Sep 16, 2009)

gafftaper said:


> I think maybe he's thinking about WYSIWIG. IF yes the answer is no... and you don't exactly understand how the software works. Wig is expensive and even when you get a free version with buying a new console you have to pay for extra features. As far as I know they don't have a free version for students but I might be wrong.



At one time I was told that there was a free version for students that wouldn't save or print. I looked all over for it but I couldn't find it. If anyone knows where to get it, I would love them forever.


----------



## chris325 (Sep 16, 2009)

I know Lightwright used to have a free demo of the software with no time limits and most features, but now none of the links I found on google for the demo (which worked less than a year ago) lead to anything. You can get the student edition of Vectorworks for free, though. (I might look into that...)


----------



## Clifford (Sep 16, 2009)

zuixro said:


> At one time I was told that there was a free version for students that wouldn't save or print. I looked all over for it but I couldn't find it. If anyone knows where to get it, I would love them forever.



The demo version does not allow you to save or print and is free. Just give them your email here.


----------



## MillburyAuditorium (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for the reply's, 
We are currently using a Leviton Status, It has a floppy drive but I assumed it was only for backing up shows, we have all of our past shows on discs, just as a little memorabilia (Correct use of the word?)

I will see if there is one for it, if not, we are planning on purchasing a Element, I'll look for that one.

WYSIWIG, Im not really sure what that is, but i don't think that is what i am thinking of.


----------



## Clifford (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm sorry to say that Leviton does not currently have an Offline Editor for the Status. The floppy drive is intended for making backups of your shows, something you should always do. Nothing like booting pre-show and having no cues in the stack.


----------



## LightingPenguin (Sep 16, 2009)

Your board can be found here: Status > Entertainment Lighting Controls > Lighting Management Systems > All Leviton Products from Leviton Electrical and Electronic Products

Unfortunately it does not have an offline editor, sorry to say


----------



## zuixro (Sep 16, 2009)

Clifford said:


> The demo version does not allow you to save or print and is free. Just give them your email here.



*loves Clifford forever*


----------



## MillburyAuditorium (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for the reply's guys 

I am downloading the Element's offline editor as I type, just to see how these programs work. I will report my findings later : )


----------



## MillburyAuditorium (Sep 16, 2009)

Well, it wasn't exactly what I was imagining xD

What I was looking for was a program where you can visualize your space, add in the lights you have (Or don't and want to play ) and, well, more of a visualizer where lights are controllable.

I suppose I actually am talking about WYSIWYG, but I swore I saw a different, but similar program.


----------



## Clifford (Sep 16, 2009)

ESP Vision is another popular visualization program. There are also a few console specific ones like grandMA 3D. However, these programs do not let you record cues or create showfiles. That's what the offline editors are for.


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 17, 2009)

There are four basic software things you need to know about. There are other products out there, but The three brands listed below are the most commonly used in the industry. 

1) Vectorworks is a CAD program used to design sets and lighting

2) Lightwright is a paperwork program that works Vectorworks to create all the documents you want to organize you light hang. 

3) WYSIWYG is a visualization program that allows you to hang light fixtures in a virtual space. You can create a 3D model of your theater and hang lights where they would be hung in your real space. Then hook up the WYSIWYG computer to your light board and watch a virtual version of the show before you go to all the work of hanging it. Change the color on the Mac700 on your console and the MAC700 in the 3D world turns shows what it looks like. 

4) Offline editors. Just about every console produced in the last 10-15 years has an offline version of the software. Program your show on your console then take it home and clean up the transitions and adjust things like timing. Combine the offline editor with WYSIWYG and you can see what the stage will look like as you program with the offline editor.


----------



## MillburyAuditorium (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks guys, 
I found a program Called Daslight, search it on google, its a bit tricky at first but pretty fun once you get the hang of it : )


----------



## Lotos (Sep 17, 2009)

gafftaper said:


> There are four basic software things you need to know about. There are other products out there, but The three brands listed below are the most commonly used in the industry.
> 
> 1) Vectorworks is a CAD program used to design sets and lighting
> 
> ...


 
Aww, c'mon now... You're going to tell me VectorWorks is more common than AutoCAD? *grins*


As for WYSIWYG... I should note that Cast Software offers 'Student' pricing on purchasing their software. They do not offer a Student 'Perform' bundle (the version that can connect live to a console), but they offer Student Design and Report versions for a couple of hundred.

The current WYSIWYG release won't work without a dongle... Neither in Demo nor Viewer mode... It just flips out... Drives me nuts, as I can't view my paperwork if I don't have the dongle on me...
Older versions would default to Demo or Viewer (gave you the option) when you were running Dongle free.
You need a specific 'Demo' version now for this function, available at:
Welcome to the wysiwyg Demo Website

There's also Martin Show Designer, which offers a demo available at:
Martin ShowDesigner - Lighthouse Holland B.V.


----------



## NickJones (Sep 17, 2009)

MillburyAuditorium said:


> WYSIWIG, Im not really sure what that is, but i don't think that is what i am thinking of.


WYSIWYG stands for "What You See Is What You Get" you draw your space in it and then add all your fixtures, and it allows you to manipulate all your fixtures, add Gels, Movers, Accessories, then it can give you a list of gear, and let you play around with your whole rig. You can connect it over a network or though a DMX to USB dongle, and this allows you to preview your cues before you hit go, pre program your shows using the console & WYSIWYG, it's really cool software, the demo restricts your ability to print & save, and you can only use it for 30 days. There is no free student edition, there is an educational edition you can get for $1000 or something in that vicinity, it's not cheap.


Nick


----------



## Lafalot (Sep 17, 2009)

There is another program called Capture. You can find it at capturesweden.com (name reminds me of the old board game, Risk).


----------



## derekleffew (Sep 17, 2009)

See the Collaborative Article: Lighting Visualizer Software, as well as this thread: Visualizer with Element.


----------



## shiben (Sep 17, 2009)

I downloaded Capture, and it looks cool, but it seems to have a rather steep curve. So far I have figured out that pre-viz is a very complicated issue... and I thought VectorWorks Spotlight was a steep curve...


----------



## MillburyAuditorium (Sep 19, 2009)

Hey guys, if you didn't see before, I have found a program called DasLightII, just search DasLight on Google. I will post a video sometime soon with my..not so good..model of our theatre and with some active lights.

Still need to isntallt he lights, and find equilvilents to ours, sence they have everyone but Colortran :/


----------



## Lotos (Sep 19, 2009)

MillburyAuditorium said:


> Still need to isntallt he lights, and find equilvilents to ours, sence they have everyone but Colortran :/


 
Having never used the program, I can't say for certian... But consider looking under:
Berkey, Lee Colortran or Leviton

That company has gone through so many hands it's not even funny... That being said, arguably, so has Strand... Ho hum...


----------



## chris325 (Sep 19, 2009)

Not having Colortran would render the program useless to me. You might also want to check for NSI.


----------



## hans44 (Oct 15, 2009)

chris325 said:


> I know Lightwright used to have a free demo of the software with no time limits and most features, but now none of the links I found on google for the demo (which worked less than a year ago) lead to anything.



Lightwright can be downloaded for free from John McKernon's website. The free demo version is limited to 75 worksheet rows, however (good for small plots).

http://www.mckernon.com


----------



## venuetech (Oct 17, 2009)

You might be intrested in
"Theatrical Lighting Design Interactive"
it is not free but neither is a book on the subject.
Theatrical Design Home Page
this is a educational program that alows you to do basic visual simulation work with positions and color


----------

